# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  MySQL Replication

## ihpled

با سلام

من مخواهم برای افرادی که خارج از شبکه لوکال با دیتابیس  هستند بجای اتصال مستقیم به سرور به MySQL لوکال کانکتشون کنم و اطلاعات با  دیتابیس مرکزی اتوماتیک سینک بشه

------

بنظرم بهترین مسیر  MySQL Replication باهش که اطلاعات زیادی در موردش ندارم اول بدونم این  پاسخ من هست و بعد در مورد راه اندازیش راهنماییم کنید

گاهی دیتابیس *مرکزی* دیتای جدیدی دارد یا یک رکورد در آن حذف شده
گاهی دیتابیس *ریموت* دیتای جدیدی دارد یا یک رکورد در آن حذف شده

باید روی دیتابیس مرکزی آخرین تغییرات از طرف هر سمتی بود اعمال شود و ریموت ها هم بروز باشند. آیا این تکنولوژی همن کار میکنه؟

---------

من  ویندوز 2019 نصب کردم و MySQL حالا دقیقا چه کارهایی باید روی دیتابیس  مرکزی و چه کارهایی برای دیتابیس ریموت انجام بدم تا Replication اتفاق  بیوفته؟

خیلی خیلی خیلی به این پاسخ نیاز دارم.... اینجا کمی داره خاک میخوره امیدوارم کسی کمکم کنه

----------

